
Ask HN: Any good opportunities to meet potential co-founders in the Bay Area? - mgramsey
I&#x27;m an engineer at a startup that&#x27;s been itching for a long time to start a company. I know it&#x27;s definitely ideal to source cofounders from one&#x27;s colleagues, but most of my experience is at small startups so I don&#x27;t have the connections of a large company or a huge personal network.<p>Any ideas for ways I can put myself in a better position to meet potential co-founders? I live in San Francisco but curious to hear about networking in other areas as well.<p>My interests:
- Healthcare (EHRs, patient services, labs, insurance)
- Education (learning management systems, academic publishing, intellectual property)
- Social welfare
- Messaging&#x2F;communication
======
bsvalley
The only way to attract co-founders in SF is to create value. An idea and a
Resume alone have no value. Build something and showcase it. You'll create
real opportunities and you'll become a magnet.

------
dman
You might get more targeted advice if you share your skills and interests.

~~~
mgramsey
Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
nshelly
Would love to connect. My email is in my profile.

------
jtchang
Hi. If you're interested would love to chat. My contact info is in my profile.

------
laksmanv
feel free to reach out I'm in the bay area

